

AprilFools Google Chrome extension - MyBoon
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aprilfools/imkdafnalljikgogmjdccklndcdbfnng

======
MyBoon
Hi ! I've made this google chrome extension to easily goof up your co-workers
browser.

Install this extension into your co-workers Google Chrome. You can choose an
effect to apply to every website they visit.

Tell me what you think :)

